
Your first mistake might be assuming that people are rational - antr
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2013/08/your-first-mistake-is-assuming-that-people-are-rational.html
======
antitrust
Your second mistake might be assuming that rationality, logicality and common
sense are one and the same.

